# [LAMP] Apache est lancé mais impossible d'accéder à localhos

## natz

Bonjour !

J'ai installer lamp (apache2 php mysql phpmyadmin), mis le service au démarrage, edité le fichier  /etc/apache2/httpd.conf, pour ajouter la ligne ServerName localhost

mais je n'arrive pas à acceder à localhost :

```
jean-baptiste@pc-jb ~ $ sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart

Mot de passe : 

 * Stopping apache2 ...

httpd (no pid file) not running                                           [ ok ]

 * Starting apache2 ...                                                   [ ok ]

```

```
[b]La connexion a échoué[/b]

Firefox ne peut établir de connexion avec le serveur à l'adresse localhost.
```

si quelqu'un a une petite idée  :Wink: 

merciLast edited by natz on Sun Jan 17, 2010 5:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

Bonjour et bienvenue ! Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Et le rendre plus explicite sur ton problème ? Et ne traiter qu'un problème à la fois dans des topics séparés ? (et pas tous en même temps, c'est le meilleur moyen pour ne pas s'en sortir) (tout ça c'est dans les règles) Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## natz

Merci  :Wink: 

c'est fait !

----------

## Solevis

Est ce que tu as bien le loopback d'activer ?

```
ifconfig lo
```

----------

## natz

Yep au démarrage..  :Confused: 

----------

## Solevis

Essai au cas ou :

```
ping localhost
```

----------

## natz

```
jean-baptiste@pc-jb ~ $ ping localhost

PING localhost (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from localhost (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.078 ms

64 bytes from localhost (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.037 ms

64 bytes from localhost (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=0.072 ms

^C

--- localhost ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2000ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.037/0.062/0.078/0.019 ms

```

----------

